# R.I.P. Normand Corbeil



## Krory (Jan 28, 2013)

Composer Normand Corbeil, the man behind the music of Quantic Dream's _Indigo Prophecy/Fahrenheit_, _Heavy Rain_ and upcoming title _Beyond: Two Souls_, passed away on Friday from pancreatic cancer.





> By Robert Purchese Published Monday, 28 January 2013
> 
> BAFTA award-winning composer Normand Corbeil, who scored Heavy Rain and Beyond: Two Souls, has lost his battle with pancreatic cancer and died aged 56.
> normand
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2013)

What's with pancreatic cancer killing talented people?


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2013)

Smells like conspiracy to me.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 28, 2013)

May he rest in peace. He truly made the best music that I've ever heard.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2013)

Fucking cancer. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 28, 2013)

Worst kind of cancer there is. So deadly. R.I.P.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> May he rest in peace. *He truly made the best music that I've ever heard*.



Really      ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Heavy Rain had good music.. 


RIP


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Go to hell..... Haters.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Really?



I'm assuming you have never played Heavy Rain, or you wouldn't be uttering that.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> I'm assuming you have never played Heavy Rain, or you wouldn't be uttering that.



I've played the hell out of Heavy Rain. 

I'm just trying to see if you're purposefully exaggerating a little or not.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I've played the hell out of Heavy Rain.
> 
> I'm just trying to see if you're purposefully exaggerating a little or not.



I don't exaggerate when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

I liked indigo ALOT more than heavy rain, but.
[YOUTUBE]0t0uCWjQ6Og[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> I don't exaggerate when it comes to stuff like this.



Okie dokie.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I liked indigo ALOT more than heavy rain, but.
> [YOUTUBE]0t0uCWjQ6Og[/YOUTUBE]



This was hilarious.  And inappropriate for this thread.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 28, 2013)

R.I.P. Screw Cancer . Always tryin to take our best men.


----------

